# What;s the real truth on Headway Batteries?



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I read all of Mike's testing, then read the bashers. Not sure what quality these batteries are?

Looking for a quick build pack with decent C-Rating. Not sure if I really want to "weld" any other brands at this time. Too many things happening at once, need a good quality battery that is easy to build packs. I still want to build an A123 pack or possibly a K-D pack, but now considering Headway cells. Much easier to "slap" together. You see my problem is time, its not the funds, I need to get the Camaro completed by Feb so we can start dyno testing. 

We can always upgrade later.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Is this company legit?

http://stores.headway-headquarters.com/-strse-2/Headway,-batteries,-EV,-electric/Detail.bok


----------



## crashnfool (Sep 26, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Is this company legit?
> 
> http://stores.headway-headquarters.com/-strse-2/Headway,-batteries,-EV,-electric/Detail.bok


NO!!!

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50912&highlight=headway+headquarters


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! What a drama story. What companies are legit that sell Headway Batteries? and who has hundreds in stock? 



crashnfool said:


> NO!!!
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50912&highlight=headway+headquarters


----------



## coryrc (Aug 5, 2008)

Buy them direct from Headway.
Yes, they meet their claims of 20C when mostly-charged. Like all batteries, it drops on decreasing SoC.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have contacted Headway.



coryrc said:


> Buy them direct from Headway.
> Yes, they meet their claims of 20C when mostly-charged. Like all batteries, it drops on decreasing SoC.


----------



## headway (May 21, 2010)

hello everyone,

different test different result. as the manufacturer, we know people want use many waya to testing our battery, and we really hope they can test follow our specification. and really hope that is testing the packs, can use the BMS or balance board.
what is more, if any testing result, please tell us as soon as possible, that is really important for us to improve the battery.

Headway
michelle


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Wow! What a drama story. What companies are legit that sell Headway Batteries? and who has hundreds in stock?


www.manzanitamicro.com
We have some in stock, depending on what you need, give full support and a DOA warranty on loose cells. If you also buy our BMS, we extend the warranty.

Call us for more details, but Myself, Gene and Rich are very active in the EV community and will help answer any questions you have and address any problems.

Since we started selling them earlier this year, we have not had any returned cells.

The newer headway cells have a black epoxy at the one end and a thicker plating on the other cell end. They look to have addressed some mechanical issues they had earlier. The cells work well and have been thoroughly tested with great results. An overdischarged cell actually came back to life after one charge, but its Ah capacity decreased slightly.

The IR seems to have improved as well, and as a result the cells seem to run cooler.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I am in no way associated with Manzanita, I did want to pass this on.

I have ordered 155 cells from Manzanita and can state that they have been very above board in all our dealings. Travis has been a big help in making decisions on the purchase and use and was very (painfully) truthful, up to and including dis-recommending purchase if I didn't make some changes in my planned quantity and use.

Manzanita's prices seem to be in line with all others sellers that I could research and seem to be very close to what a small order from China would be.

They did go out of their way to be sure the batteries would be shipped UPS instead of truck and to a outside location as I requested.

The only negitive I can come up with was (and this may just have been a misunderstanding on my part) the statement made that the order would be placed the day the funds arived at Manzanita (paid by paypal) and I could expect about a month for shippment. A month later I was told the batteries were just leaving China and I could expect an additional 3 to 4 week wait.

A later order I placed for 5 batteries for testing was expedited from their in store stock and is currently on it's way.

A comment;
All of these battery sellers should include a statement that there is a hazardous material charge on these batteries. It's a bit of a supprise to see it hung onto an invoice without warning


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, that would be a problem. Can we get air freight out of China with Lithium cells? 



Jimdear2 said:


> I am in no way associated with Manzanita, I did want to pass this on.
> 
> I have ordered 155 cells from Manzanita and can state that they have been very above board in all our dealings. Travis has been a big help in making decisions on the purchase and use and was very (painfully) truthful, up to and including dis-recommending purchase if I didn't make some changes in my planned quantity and use.
> 
> ...


----------

